# Swordtail Pregnant?



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

I think my swordtail has been pregnant since i bought her about 4 weeks ago... she just keeps getting fatter, but still no fry? I have just seperated her into a 1foot tank incase but im getting a bit impatient! I upped the temperature slowly from 26oC to 28oC in hope that it would help things along as well as keeping her tank in a dull lighted place.
I have included some pictures of her (im not good at taking pics of moving fish so they r really dodgy lol)... is she actually pregnant? If so how far off is she?
Is there anything else i can do for her?

Thanks all


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well shes fat. I can't judge pregnancy from those pics. Is there a dark area behind the belly (pregnancy sign)? Are the scales sticking out like a pine cone (bad sign)? Floating plants (live or plastic) will help her feel secure.


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes it was very hard to get a pic of her cuz shes very lively. lol
She is rather fat and there is a dark spot near her tail... and there are no scales sticking out from what i can see.


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

difficult to say. Either she ate alot or she's pregnant.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Could just be me, she looks like a platy


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

based on the last pic she is pretty pregnant... though, most all of female livebearers can get easily pregnant if placed together with a male. As for how far, I can't exactly tell... it really depends on their tank size, water conditions, temperature and if they are not stressed too much. 1 foot tank is too small IMO, the tank size I would put her in at least 5 gallons, with plenty of plants... preferably floating plants coz the baby mostly stays at the top of the plants and get food easily. IME, I would try to cover some part of the tank for at least 3-5 days, so that they are not totally distracted and then wait for a few days.

Hope that help...

Thanks,
Ronn


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

she looks like a platy


----------

